# High Calcium in my lawn



## michaelkvance (Nov 1, 2021)

I have a lawn with high calcium and slightly high PH. I just bought my new home and laid some local Colorado organic winterizer and that's it. Here's a link to the winterizer I used. https://www.therichlawncompany.com/products/fertilizers/pro-rich-winterizer/ What can I do to lower the levels of calcium in my lawn?


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Read this:
https://www.spectrumanalytic.com/support/library/ff/Ca_Basics.htm

You likely don't need to do anything about the calcium.


----------



## michaelkvance (Nov 1, 2021)

Thank you, I'll check this out


----------

